# SCAPE Group Membership (SoCal)



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Some of you have noticed there are now some 'groups' available. We now have 6 people, besides myself, that are members of the SCAPE group on APC. I know there are more of us out there than that! If you're in SoCal, go here and request to join SCAPE.

If your profile does not list a location, please note in the request at least the city you live in. I won't use this information in any other way than to keep a general idea of where people are. This will help in planning the first meeting!

I've got a couple of things for the first meeting I'm working on including a group buy for Soilmaster Select (charcoal or red - your choice) and some others.

Thanks for looking!

--Mike


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

OK...just added 4 more! If you don't get "accepted" right away, drop me a pm to remind me.


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

is there any way to see whos in the group?


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

I know I can. Not sure about you, though. When you go here, what's at the top of the page (under all of the regular stuff)?


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

It asks if I want to join the other two groups. Then leave my current group and my display group.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

OK...here's the current list! If you don't see your name...you haven't asked to join the group!

acbaldwin 
*adin* 
cwlodarczyk 
czado 
duffman 
fishfry
Gomer
guppy
jeff63851
John N.
Magnus
PlantsAndMe
slickwillislim
SnyperP
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/member.php?u=1409*turbomkt*


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

And just as a reminder, you can give a better idea of where you are by adding yourself to the Frappr list here.


----------



## adin (Oct 9, 2004)

after you join the group, go to the bottom of this page

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/profile.php?do=editusergroups

and select "Identify me as a member of this group" for SCAPE"


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

What weekend were you thinking for the first meeting?


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Oh...you want a date. Hmmm. Not sure yet


----------



## orthikon (Feb 16, 2006)

Hey turbomkt,

I just joined Scape and went to the frappe website and put my info in.

I was the one asking about a group buy the in plantgeek.net forums.

-Jon


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

If anyone is interested in a LFs that will carry ADA products, please contact me or have the LFS contact me. 

Thanks, 
Tom Barr


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Tom,
I'll contact you when I get back from Japan.

Jon,
Welcome to the group! You've got PM.


----------



## Color Me Blue (Feb 26, 2006)

Hi! I just joined myself!  Seems I'm the southern-most one of us! Not sure if that is a good thing, but I figure it's something. LOL 

Turbomkt: Going to Japan? -envious- If you don't mind me asking...where in Japan? (I'm a former Navy-brat here) 

If we get enough people for the group buy-in for the Soilmaster Select Charcoal, put me in for 2 bags.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Welcome to the group. Yep, not much of anything south of Chuluana.

And I just got back from Japan. I was in Yokosuka...


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

*22!!!*

OK, as of right now we have 22 folks in the SCAPE group on APC. Now for some news...

1. A San Diego LFS is working on picking up the ADA line. They also got their first HUGE plant shipment in yesterday. All emmersed growth, but they are at least starting to have a bigger selection.
2. The plant guys in said LFS are interested in joining SCAPE.
3. They are also interested in hosting an Aquascaping demonstration. (Up for it, Tony? Anyone else?)

I'm slammed for work the next two weeks, so I'm planning on the third week being my week to buy fertilizers and work with Lesco a little closer...


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

OK, we've added three more in short order. Who knows, maybe Lauren's BF will join, too 

Otherwise, we're now at 25 folks.

As an aid to figuring out meeting location, add yourself to our frappr page. As of right now, it looks like somewhere in the OC is our best bet. Chime in on the active thread for location if you've got a preference.


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

Wow...looking at the map, I didn't know we were that far away from each other. I agree, northern OC would be better


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

"Southern" California is quite a large area. It usually includes LA, OC, SD and Riverside/San Bernardino.

If I'm flying low (read as driving near lift off speeds), I'm looking at just over an hour to just about anything in the Irvine area. Add any traffic and all and it starts to really suck.


----------



## psidriven (Feb 21, 2004)

I'm down to check out different areas. Maybe have rotating areas for the meets.


----------



## Lauren (Mar 18, 2006)

Every location will be inconvienent for someone. Come on guys, it's just a little driving for the sake of community. You wouldn't believe how much some groups drive to meets, I drive 150 miles every year for a 1 day BMW meet.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Lauren said:


> You wouldn't believe how much some groups drive to meets, I drive 150 miles every year for a 1 day BMW meet.


And you're enjoying every minute of the drive as long as there is no traffic 

As for roving meets, absolutely. They key to central meeting places whenever possible is the issue for those who are dependent on others to drive them.

I've got Aquatic Warehouse at least interested in a 'scaping demo. It sounds like the new store in OC (Ocean Blue? Too lazy to look again) is at least a bit interested. Now we need an LA/San Fernando Valley/etc location to round things out (maybe riverside, too?).

We also can't overlook house meetings. These can be smaller, informal meetings. I believe iunknown has already volunteered to host one of these.


----------



## Lauren (Mar 18, 2006)

I don't mind traffic, the relationship I'm in wouldn't work if I minded traffic. he's 70 miles away in LA.

I overlooked the fact that some people dont' have rides, my appologies.


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

I like the idea of rotating our meeting place.

If we have our meeting in Aquatic Warehouse, can we do plant swaps? I know some store owners don't allow that though. Just asking.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

I don't know how AW would handle it. On the flip side, I'd work it this way:
We meet at AW for a demonstration, guest speaker, whatever. When that is done, we set a time for a local eating establishment (there are plenty on Clairemont Mesa BLVD) and while eating lunch or whatever we do a plant swap there.


----------



## titan97 (Feb 14, 2005)

Mike,
Just as long as we don't get the "cheeseburger special" at Cheetah's. I don't think my wife would like that. ;-)
But I agree that there are tons of good food in that area of town, having worked there for many many moons.

-Dustin


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Dustin,
There's a place the local BMW motorcycle club uses nearby as a meeting place. Plus, I don't know if Cheetah's is at full speed after the bribery thing. Know something I don't?


----------



## Lauren (Mar 18, 2006)

If we meet in San Diego, we gotta do Mexican


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Lauren,
Anything south of Sacramento has plenty of Mexican


----------



## Lauren (Mar 18, 2006)

San Diego mexican > Los Angeles mexican > Orange County mexican closer to the border for the win. there is only ONE mexican place in Orange County with carne asada fries, and that's because it is only the most northern restaurant of an SD chain.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Oh...you want Carne Asada fries. That's easy


----------



## cwlodarczyk (Sep 18, 2005)

Man, now I want carne asada fries... this is particularly cruel as I'm North Carolina until next week - Oh the humanity!

Ok, seriously, where is this place in OC? This could be important information!


----------



## titan97 (Feb 14, 2005)

Oh man, the one thing that Yuma really lacks is a good fast-food style mexican joint. While in SD, I always stop at *berto's, Los Panchos, or Sombrero's for some Carne Asada Fries. I know it kills my diet, but well worth it. If we're meeting at AW, there's a Sombrero's at Convoy and the 52.

-Dustin


----------



## TetraFreak (Mar 15, 2006)

*Speanking of Mexican food.....*

If someone can hook up a meeting at Pet Kingdom, that would be great for a future meeting!

One of the BEST things about Pet kingdom is it's proximity to Old Town San Diego!

Can anyone say.....
"Lunch at Old Town Mexican Cafe?" 

Some of the BEST mexican food in San Diego, and the Margaritas ROCK TOO!!!!!


----------



## Lauren (Mar 18, 2006)

cwlodarczyk said:


> Man, now I want carne asada fries... this is particularly cruel as I'm North Carolina until next week - Oh the humanity!
> 
> Ok, seriously, where is this place in OC? This could be important information!


Albertos' in Mission Viejo, right across the street from Saddleback college, on Margurite.


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi....not too sure but we got a new lfs here that specializes in Planted Aquariums...Ill talk to the guy and see if maybe he would like to join and maybe even host at his store......Ill talk to him....


----------



## cwlodarczyk (Sep 18, 2005)

Lauren said:


> Albertos' in Mission Viejo, right across the street from Saddleback college, on Margurite.


Ah-ha! I have an Albertos just up the road from me (near Angels stadium) - I'm there for carne asada nachos all the time. I'll be checking out those fries next time I go in though.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

One of the worst things about pet kingdom is their lack of respect for plants, though.


----------



## TetraFreak (Mar 15, 2006)

turbomkt said:


> One of the worst things about pet kingdom is their lack of respect for plants, though.


That is very true...

Anyone live near Old Town that can host a DIY CO2 workshop then to Old Town Mex for lunch???

:tea:


----------



## Lauren (Mar 18, 2006)

cwlodarczyk said:


> Ah-ha! I have an Albertos just up the road from me (near Angels stadium) - I'm there for carne asada nachos all the time. I'll be checking out those fries next time I go in though.


Wow, I've been in Orange County my whole life and I have never heard of another Albertos! The only other one I've ever seen was in San Marcos


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

So I went to Ocean aquarium the other day. The owner seemed like a nice guy and was interested in helping out with the meetings. He would like to set up a planted tank next to one of the reef tanks. I showed him pictures of aquaforest and what they were doing with the ADA line. But the money is in reef tanks so that is were the main focus is going to be with aquarium stores.

Anyone know where I can get flourish locally (San Clemente area)?


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Some of the Petsmarts have Flourish.


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

In addition to John's response, you can get a price match at petsmart for the flourish. Just call ahead to make sure. All you have to do is find a lower price online and just show it to them.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I might actually have some flourish that I no longer use. Let me know if you still haven't located any.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Another opportunity for a group buy, as well. Order in bulk from Big Al's and part it out upon arrival. $38.99 for 4 liters.. http://www.bigalsonline.com/catalog/product.xml?product_id=28631;category_id=3407;pcid1=3349;pcid2=


----------



## frugalfish (Apr 20, 2005)

Just threw in my request to join. Liking what I've been reading so far.


----------



## acbaldwin (Nov 3, 2005)

I live near old town, but my dogs woudn't like me hosting a bunch of strangers in *their* house. AW would be cool, though.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Where are you, Frugal?


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

Ok so i joined SCAPE but instead of saying Member of SCAPE it still says member......how do i fix it?


----------



## TetraFreak (Mar 15, 2006)

247Plants said:


> Ok so i joined SCAPE but instead of saying Member of SCAPE it still says member......how do i fix it?


Go to "MY APC" tab up on the top right of the page,

Then on the left column scroll down to Misc section & click on Group Memberships...

Put a dot next to SCAPE!


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

Done!!

:lol:


----------

